# G0602 Chuck Help



## Baithog (Jul 17, 2014)

I need someone to take a peek at their 3-jaw chuck, preferable a fairly new one. I screwed up.

I needed to use the outside jaws. I was smart enough to check the outside jaws for numbers. The inside jaws also are numbered. The chuck body is not, and I had all of the jaws out of their slots before I realized that. :banghead:  

After a lot of swapping this and that I finally got the inside jaws reinstalled so that they appear to close right. The run out on an end mill body is 0.006.

Can someone tell me which slot, relative to the logo, is slot #1? Just so I can stop flailing with my indicators. I'm assuming that the manufacturer has a standard method for assembling the chucks at the factory... maybe that's too much of an assumption.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 17, 2014)

My 3 jaw is numbered inside the "T" slot of the chuck body the jaws ride in. 

Jake Parker


----------



## Baithog (Jul 17, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> My 3 jaw is numbered inside the "T" slot of the chuck body the jaws ride in.
> 
> Jake Parker



That's what I was expecting. No such marks in the body slots. 

I am really happy with the machine and its included tooling, for the most part. It is certainly worth the money I have put into it. It would just be nice if the Chinese QC would stop forgetting to do niggling things like stamp the chuck body.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 17, 2014)

you may have to do it the hard way ...
give numbers to the jaws as they are now positioned or letters if you prefer
give numbers or letters to the slots they are positioned in now.
pick a direction clockwise or ccw to start rotating the jaws from old home to new home (ie. slot A now gets jaw 2, jaw 1 rotated to slot c)
until you get the best runout possible.
it doesn't hurt to knock any chips off the jaws and out of the slots as well.
i hope the info helps.

p.s. 
some import 3 jaw chucks can be out of round .005" or more.
you can internally grind the jaws to correct excessive runout.


----------



## hauch35 (Aug 10, 2014)

I think you can find the answer to your question on pages 28 and 29 of your owners manual. If you do not have a manual you can download one at Grizzly.com. Good luck and happy machining.


Bob


----------

